# The First Spawning story (continued)!!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

This story is from the human's POV(point of view)!
Enjoy!

*The pair
Chapter 1*

It was an amazing day that had started when i finally woke up from sleeping like a baby. As i opened my eyes, the first thing i could think of was today is the day to convince mom to buy the amazing looking snowy CT pair i have been eying for ever (since last night).

I Jumped out of bed and felt the FREEZING floor as i put on my ducky slippers. I ran out of my room and down the stairs as fast as i could and half way down,i slipped on one of the duck bills on the slippers and rolled the rest of the way down. OUCH! I cried as i got up from my hurting fall. I guess they dont call them "SLIPPERS" for nothing.

Mom was in the kitchen with dad eating breakfast. "Hey sweety, good morning." My mom said as she took a bite out of her bagel. "Morning mom". I said in a hurting tone. I limped to the table as she and dad laughed at me. "So why are you limping." Dad said giggling. "Because i was excited." I replied. "To do what, get hurt." He said with a smirk. "Anyway, besides my trip down the steps, can we talk about something else?" I said seriously. "I wanted to talk to you guys about something!" "Well we will talk after you eat breakfast." Mom said.

"I'm done with breakfast, can i tell you NOW?" I asked. "Yes shoot." Dad told me. "Well i was going to ask you....if...i...can...get...a...breeding...pair?" I asked reluctantly. Dad said "What and why in the world do you want to breed these so called bettas?" "They are just so interesting and cool and colorful" I explained. "Well it depends have you any time to do this? Do you have enough room in your bedroom? Do you know what and how to deal with this type of fish?" Mom questioned. "Yes ive done TONS of research" I replied. "Well its okay with me." Mom said. "Where are you supposed to be getting them?" Dad asked. "On a website called Aquabid.com, they have tons and beautiful fish there for sale." "So Jamie How much is this "Breeding pair" going to cost us?" Dad said suspiciously. "Just $50." I said with a huge grin. "WHAT!" Dad asked surprised. "$50 For two fish!?" "Yes, its for a pair so i guess its more than for a single fish." I said. "Well im sure your father and i will be able to do it!" Mom told me."Yes! I finally get to get them!" I screamed! 

So later that day, i finally ordered that pair and my mom dealt with the shipping and handling stuff. So they should be here in two days! I was so excited i couldnt do anything but think of them and set up my breeding tank and get all the supplies.

First i got the Heater and live plants and a good sized cave for the female or the male, because i read in many articles that the female can be aggressive too and also be tougher than the male. So i guess the cave is for the female and male to go and hide away. After buying the Heater and plants and cave, i got the corner sponge filter, the BBS eggs and hatchery, then i ordered up some micro-worms with some vinegar eels and already had my infusorians ready. By the time the pair gets here the fry food i ordered would be here as well. So I set up the tank. I put the cave and sponge filter in first, then i stuck the heater to the bottom of the tank and made sure it was a bare bottom tank, added 6 inches of water and put the plants in, then added in the conditioner with Indian almond leaf extract and surrounded the air part of the tank with plastic wrap and everything else i was supposed to. 

"Yes! Everything is ready for my amazing pair!!" I said after doing all that hard but fun work.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Chapter 2
The Arrival!*

As the sun slowly peeked through the thick trees behind my house i awoke very softly but still excited to know my pair was finally coming today!

I yawned and stretched. Today i knew was such a good day! I put on my warm fuzzy duck slippers once more and very carefully walked down the stairs without slipping. Mom woke me up with a big and loud voice even though i was already up, and told me to quickly get dressed as i rubbed my eyes in sleepiness. It was now 7:30am and i was walking around downstairs when i was supposed to be upstairs getting ready for school. 

I slowly got dressed and headed for school. "Goodbye mom." I called out. See you later." "Okay have a good day." She told me as i walked out. "Oh and watch for the pair, the guy told me they should be her around 11:00am." "I will now get your butt down to school before your late!" She said in a serious tone.

School was torturing me with time. It felt like they knew i had plans at home and tried to drag the day. -Even though the schedule period times were the same.- As i rushed from class to class i would get even more frustrated and try my best to just stay calm and keep my excitement level down! When the clock struck 11:00, i thought to myself: "just 4 more hours! as i walked to lunch" Mom was probably getting the box and opening to see how they have arrived and such.

Finally 3:00 came and i was so excited. Usually i walked home with my two friends Kate and John, but not today!

As i finally got to my doorsteps and walked into the house i walked as quick as i could to see my new pair! (=D).

"Whoa!" I said. I just stood their stunned like a crash dummy in a car! Well lets just say for one that they weren't completely "snowy looking" but they were better!









How amazed i looked with my mouth wide enough open for planes to land! "This Pair Is Awesome!" I yelled! "Keep it down in there." Mom yelled back. I quickly put them in their own two gallon tanks and immediately i started conditioning them. 

Day by day the pair were more and more brighter and vibrant every time i looked at them. Hopefully these two weeks will be fast and i will have them super ready for my big day!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Chapter 3
The Big Day!*

Well today is the big day! It was friday and it was the day to put the amazing pair in the tank so they can see each other. As school dragged though the whole day, all i could think about was getting home and finally seeing them together but not together without a boundary. It was only 11:30 and i was still waiting counting down the hours. I have to say that i got in trouble a couple of times by teachers because i kept drawing bettas in my math, science and english notebooks. It finally hit 12:00pm and it only 3 more hours to go, even though it felt like 3 years. I watches the clock as i counted the hours from noon. 12...1...1:30...2...2:30...After this the bell ringed when i wasnt paying attention and it ready 3:00pm! I was overjoyed and ran all the way to my locker, took all my things and ran straight home! I came home to see that the pair was still in their 2 gallon tanks and while i was at school the male had built a bubblenest and the female was full of eggs. I first accustomed them to the water in the spawning tank and had her in the hurricane glass and him to roam free. the plants were all over the tank and i had a half a Styrofoam cup. I sat there staring at them to see other signs and if he had built his bubblenest, but still no bubblenest and it has already been 5 hours since they been together. He would just stay there flaring at her and she would flare back. So i left them in their position for the rest of the day and went to go and find something else to do. I then realized it was 2:00am and i was wondering why i was falling asleep watching some movies. I went up to my room and quickly fell asleep. 

The next morning i woke up to see that there was a HUGE bubblenest that could almost fill the entire tank. "It's time to release the female!" I thought to myself.

When i released the female, i noticed she wasnt such a tough girl after all. She was getting picked on by the male. She first flared a couple of times but the first time the male nipped at her he didnt catch her but he did manage to scare her into a clamped fins mode. This repeatedly happened.

It was day 2 and still no spawn!:-( I wasnt very excited or happy anymore. I began to be get very impatient, but knew i had to stay away and let the process continue. 

Day 3, still no spawn. I was thinking about stopping and starting over, but i told myself just 1 more day because i worked too hard. 

Later that day i came in from eating and noticed that she was under the nest with him and they kept circling each other. My eyes widened and i pulled out the cam-recorder. A huge smile grew on my face and i began to get excited all over again!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Thats the end of Chapter 3 and there is more to come. Sorry everyone for not finishing this story and leaving everyone (that read it) hanging. 

I will be doing a chapter a day or a chapter every other day.

So the questions are:
Will they finally spawn? V.S. Will it fail?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im just saying this so that i get the email saying that you posted more!!! Its a pretty good story


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Please write more!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Write write write!!!!!!


----------

